# Brazil creates new protected areas in Amazon



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

This is pretty cool
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16041988/


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear and thanks for posting it.


----------



## SAFrogGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Very cool*

Yeah, apparently the new protected areas are the size of Illinois in total! Awesome! http://www.conservation.org/xp/frontlin ... 040602.xml


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Just go finished reading the article. That is great to hear that the people and the animals in those areas are now protected.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

While it sounds great, it makes me wonder if this is just another refuge where it's protected on paper but with no real enforcement.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Those that live by it, die by it, so they say. Someone willing to stand by the pointed end should be enough to show everyone how truely important this is to all. They still will need something in their arsenal other than tender and paper to ensure the future (unfortunately, but I think they relize/know by now).

Stand by Alaska and help it win will give it the best chance. If the wrong people find out that there's untapped reasource or if it's floating over oil, they will do all in their 'power' to make sure they recieve access. So we must do the same. The 'unlimited' can't/shouldn't expect to be able to 'limit'.


----------

